# Having problems with humidity levels !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So ive been monitoring the nest box and the humidity levels aren't staying where they should be . They are siting around 26% i put a plastic baby food jar in there with holes in it and water about 1/4 full and it still isnt helping . What else can i do to keep the levels up ? I also have been mist bathing a few times daily since Shake and Moonpie wont go into a dish to bathe .


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would suggest putting a humidifier in your room also and keeping it running


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can spray the sides of the nest box or attach cardboard to the side of the nest box and spray that  just don't spray the bedding so bacteria won't grow.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spray a piece of cardboard place inside*

Someone told me to take a piece of cardboard and spray it put it in the box.. try that


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I tried spraying the top and it warped the wood ! What about a wet washcloth hanging inside one that is beige ?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Try the above I don't remember who told me that- but if you've tried spraying the box also get a humidifier- its very important- and keep it running it will help the humidity levels stay up... what I've been told is that last 7 days are the most important and the levels have to be up get a humifier today if possible and spray the box if you can't do that get a piece of cardboard spray that and place in the box if the birds will be ok with that.. good luck and please keep us posted  Best of Luck-- April


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok i tried the cardboard trick will see how that goes , I can't get a humidifier today but i will pick one up this week . Someone is always awake and we can make sure levels stay high till then


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Btw your birds are beautiful I'm about to find the post Susanne (Striels sent me about where the humidity should be at this point ( I believe your babies are at about 12-14 days or so am I correct?)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Information from Striels:
OK...as to humidity you can get a gauge at Sear, Radio Shack, Home Depot, maybe even Walmart that will read temperature and humidity levels in the room. Run the humidifier when the humidity levels drop below 40-50%.

Humidity is not a major concern til the last 7 days til hatch.....so this is when you want to monitor it.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My babies are gonna start hatching any day now , i candled them today and everything looks good including movement in 2 of them i expect movement in a day or two in the other . So i found some of my problem it wasn't staying warm enough in the living room so i moved the cage to my room instead humidity is already going up in here . I bought a temp/humidity gauge last week and have been monitoring it since then today was the only day i had problems keeping it up .


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok I'm not sure if movin the cage was a good idea but maybe someone will chime in but please keep me posted yeah you'll have little babies soon!!! I has my first egg laid yesterday or the day before from my 2nd clutch oops nay may is 28 days old now and doing amazing


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

The birds are fine with me moving the cage =D i move them around quite a bit and it doesn't bother them they are used to it


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I too am having issues with humidity and having to do all these little tricks as well. Seeings how both of our clutches are due to start this weekend, it will be interesting to see how our clutches turn out. Good luck to you!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok good aww I can't wait to see both sets of new babies!!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Good luck too you also DyArianna


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Well i must be doing something right , I have just done my morning check and EGG 1 is pipping . im so excited


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just saw your post!!  Haven't done my morning check yet.. going to wait for one of them to come out before I dig in. I don't expect pipping yet though based on previous clutches.. but we'll see!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Another way to raise humidity is to hang a wet towel in the room.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Now this is an idea. Question, how close to the cage can it be? 

For example.. I cover the top of one side of the cage for Gibbs and Hetty because Gibbs can see the Budgies from there and he gets to squawking, alarm calling. Could I dampen this towel or is that too close?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think there's any limit on the towel distance. As long as it isn't scaring the birds it should be OK. A towel that's approximately the same color as the birds will be less scary than something that's radically different, for example fire engine red. It's often recommended to use a bird-colored towel when you have to hold the bird for grooming or examination. If you don't have a grey towel then go for something that's a natural looking color, for example forest green shouldn't be too threatening.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well the color on this one shouldn't be an issue as they are using it now and have been for a few weeks. Ironically enough.. it's hot pink. Didn't know about the color business. This does totally make sense though and will keep it for future use.  Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The towel color theory is that a similar-colored towel looks like a flockmate but something different might be viewed as a predator. I don't know how valid this is but my birds did start acting calmer during toweling when I changed to a more compatible towel color. But you should be safe to go with the towel they already accept regardless of color.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I went out and got a humidifier , Walgreens had one on sale for 16 bucks ! Levels already rising and looking good .


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yippee how exciting!!!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That's good news. Keep this link for reference and an emergency to hand on hand: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks ! i have that added already =D


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

See, now is when the anxiety kicks in.  I don't know if it is because I have learned so much more between my last clutch and this one or if it is because the cage is in a different location. I have just been noticing so much more this time round. Gibbs and Hetty's behavior to be more specific. Gibbs and Hetty have been in the nest box together for most of the day today.. they know something is brewing. No pip marks yet for me... 

How is your egg doing?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

It's going ! Some more pip marks and Shake and Moonpie are anxious and all over the cage talking . Also Shake has been feeding Moonpie alot this morning


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awww!!!! How exciting for you both! Good luck on the new babies and hope to see pics very soon!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I love it when a chick finally does hatch. The Daddy bird yells and chirps, hopping back and forth and if he could talk he'd be saying: "Come Look!!!"


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe !!! Well some update i got to see my first movement in Egg 3 !!! And also can confirm Egg 1 has dark eyes


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Good news! I have movement in 3 eggs too! The 4th one is looking iffy.. I think I see veins but it just doesn't look right. We'll have to see. I'll check it out again in a few days. I am not good enough to see eye color I guess. lol Just can't make it out. Just as well.. I'll wait for the surprise.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Ohh so exciting !! Cant wait to see photos!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

A little update ! Just check on Egg 1 and it looks like Shake and Moonpie have been picking at the egg there's a hole now where the first pip mark was and they have chewed into the air sack area . Baby is doing good i am monitoring him now more then ever with what they have done . I wet the membrane and it looks like baby still has some blood to draw in . I will check on the baby every hour or two . So far he/she is looking good still moving around and i can see it taking breaths ! Finger crossed they haven't hurt the baby .


----------

